# Books Recommended by our Members (March 2012)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in February, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,101597.0.html

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Generally, this thread is for quick recommendations. You know, you're sitting with a friend at dinner and you say, "Hey, I just finished this book and I think you would love it!" That kind of thing.

If you've got a book review or other site and would like to regularly share reviews with us, we invite you to start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your site and periodically post links to reviews, subject to our posting rules for authors and bloggers.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the Link-Maker to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do not link through another site.

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines.


----------



## TLSmiles (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a couple book recommendations.

This is a great teen/adult read that portrays teen (boy) life, while being a fast-paced page turner. Some interesting, not heavy-handed social commentary as well:


This was a fun read. Also YA, although the main character is in college... sort of. I would have liked to see more character development early on and it bogged down a bit in terms of keeping track of when and where near the end, but a very interesting premise:


----------



## chochie (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's a couple recommendations...

The one I read "The Expert's Target" is a fascinating mystery thriller novel with a heart wrenching twist at the end. I absolutely loved it. Check it out here:
http://www.amazon.com/Mystery-Novels-Experts-Target-ebook/dp/B006ZOU7HG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330636062&sr=8-1

This other one my teen daughter read and said she loved it. It's called "Edward's Rage". It's a teen/young adult novel. There is romance and a friendly ghost that makes up the novel. You can check this one out here:
http://www.amazon.com/Books-Teens-Edwards-Selling-ebook/dp/B006NZ9Q7Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330636262&sr=1-1

Best part is both these novels are only .99 cents each and very well worth it.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

I ended up enjoying  much more than I thought I would, as I didn't like her _Slammerkin_ at all.

However, once I moved past the first few pages and got used to the five-year-old POV, _Room_ captivated me. It reminds me a bit (not in content, but in style) of my experience reading _A Clockwork Orange _ -- I was completely thrown at first by the unusual POV, but then I couldn't put it down. There were only a couple spots (some of the more critical Amazon reviews mention these places) that the five-year-old voice didn't ring quite true to me. However, overall, I found myself moved and impressed by Donoghue's writing and rooting for the young protagonist.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

purplepen79 said:


> I ended up enjoying  much more than I thought I would, as I didn't like her _Slammerkin_ at all.
> 
> However, once I moved past the first few pages and got used to the five-year-old POV, _Room_ captivated me. It reminds me a bit (not in content, but in style) of my experience reading _A Clockwork Orange _ -- I was completely thrown at first by the unusual POV, but then I couldn't put it down. There were only a couple spots (some of the more critical Amazon reviews mention these places) that the five-year-old voice didn't ring quite true to me. However, overall, I found myself moved and impressed by Donoghue's writing and rooting for the young protagonist.


So glad you liked it! That was one of my favorite reads last year, and it's one of my favorite books of all time. Haven't read anything else by Donoghue though.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> So glad you liked it! That was one of my favorite reads last year, and it's one of my favorite books of all time. Haven't read anything else by Donoghue though.


After my experience with _Room_, I intend to check out some of her other books. Don't get me wrong -- _Slammerkin_ was well-written, but I didn't like the protagonist. Jack in _Room_ however immediately tugged at my heartstrings, and I thought Donoghue did a remarkable job showing how Jack's unusual situation influenced him while keeping the story in a convincing five-year-old voice. It takes a great writer to make something that difficult seem effortless.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I just finished reading Joanna Bourne's Spymaster series. Diana Gabaldon recommended them so I knew they had to be fantastic. Brilliant writing, and very intricate plots. They're not as romance heavy as some romance readers might like, meaning they don't spend a lot of time in the bedroom but anyone who likes mystery and intrigue thrown in with a little romance will love these. They go in this order:

The Forbidden Rose
My Lord and Spymaster
The Spymaster's Lady
The Black Hawk


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Robopacaplypse starts slowly, and initially felt a bit like an homage to World War Z, but it has caught fire now and is quite clever and well written. Nice little novel.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

And They Called Her Spider (A Bartleby and James Adventure) by Michael Coorlim. A short story set in a steampunk Victorian era. It looks like a nice start to a series.


----------



## jpflug (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's a book by a friend who you might enjoy!


----------



## Andrew Dzeguze (Feb 3, 2012)

I know I'm super late to the party on this, but my son brought home _Ender's Game_ from school. I read it so I could talk about it with him, but really enjoyed it. Visionary for it's time, and really enjoyed most of the story (don't really agree with some of his moralizing overtones about monogamy, but that's a minor quibble).


----------



## KLDillon2056 (Mar 3, 2012)

Great recs' so far. I've always wanted to read Enders Game, so perhaps I'll finally read it. 

I really want to recommend S.J. Watson's Before I Go to Sleep. I know I might be late to this party, since I believe it came out last year, but I read it a few months ago and every once and while, I'll think about it. For me, just one of those that stick with you. I think it's what every "Psychological thriller" should be. Takes you one direction and then diverts you off the track horrifically. 

Notable mention: Ladies and Gentlemen by Adam Ross. Terrific collection of short stories. 

Speaking of recs, I'm looking to also get into Neal Stephenson. Any specific book I should start with?


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

KLDillon2056 said:


> Great recs' so far. I've always wanted to read Enders Game, so perhaps I'll finally read it.
> 
> I really want to recommend S.J. Watson's Before I Go to Sleep. I know I might be late to this party, since I believe it came out last year, but I read it a few months ago and every once and while, I'll think about it. For me, just one of those that stick with you. I think it's what every "Psychological thriller" should be. Takes you one direction and then diverts you off the track horrifically.
> 
> ...


Enders Game is a good read...


----------



## KLDillon2056 (Mar 3, 2012)

Duly noted. Can't wait to read it! Purchasing in 3.....2........1.....!!!


----------



## Jedidiah (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok...I read a LOT, and I love several different genres. 
I am going to start with my favorite authors for Fictions/Thriller/Suspense

 These are some of my favorite books by David Morrell, known for "First Blood" also known as "Rambo"

Lee Child is amazing. I have read nearly all of his novels on Jack Reacher and loved them all. I could not even tell you my favorite, the one I posted was random.

Next are some of my favorite Fantasy Novels

R.A. Salvatore. Author of numerous Drizzit Do' Urden books among others. This was my favorite series out of the great many that he has written, but all of them are quite good.


----------



## Jedidiah (Mar 7, 2012)

I would also like to comment on "Enders Game". I buddy of mine told me about that book a couple years back and I am so happy that he did. I loved that book and I am very upset that they postponed production of the movie, at least that is that last bit of news I got about it.

Another author that I wanted to mention is Terry Goodkind and his Sword of Truth series. Great books all of them. A word of caution...if you saw the TV series "The Seeker" and have not read the books then you will be very confused as to why they are so different. If, like me, you read the entire book series and then started watching the TV spot you are probably still extremely angry with how badly the screwed it up. But alas, the books are amazing. I was so happy when he came out with The Omen Machine, thinking that my days of reading about Richard and Kahlan were over.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Loved...



The third book in a consistently awesome series. Charley Davidson is a PI...and the grim reaper. Snarky humor abounds 

First two books in the series:


----------



## chochie (Feb 29, 2012)

I just finished reading...

The Deep Bliss by Jodie Traller and I thought it was a great young adult fantasy novel.

http://www.amazon.com/Young-Adult-Novels-Bliss-ebook/dp/B007GPGY8E/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1331143518&sr=8-5


----------



## Jedidiah (Mar 7, 2012)

I am half way through a novel by Brad Taylor, "All Necessary Force" and I am loving it. The fact that Brad has real world Spec Warfare experience makes this book so much more believable and at the same time scares the crap out of me. Check it out!


----------



## Suz Ferrell (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm almost finished reading *HEARTSTRINGS AND DIAMOND RINGS * by Jane Graves. As always, she's had me laughing at the most unexpected moments, feeling such empathy for the heroine and hoping that the hero lives up to the heroine's love! A great rainy day or vacation read! 

Another great read was an expecial by J D Tyler, *BLACK MAGIC*. This stand-alone novella is the second installment into Tyler's ALPHA PACK shapeshifter series. Hot and sexy, it just makes you crave more


----------



## JasonThacker (Mar 11, 2012)

If you guys are into horror, check out Eric S. Brown's books! They are so fast paced and full of action! He's one of the authors that made me really decide to give this dream I've had of writing a shot.

Here's his most popular book, Bigfoot War. The 4th part will be out soon.


And here's another great book, A Pack of Wolves. It's a western featuring a family of werewolves. Part 2 for this will also be out soon.


----------



## AnitaBartholomew (Jun 27, 2011)

This was a great month for me for finding recommendable books. My tastes are eclectic--genre isn't as important to me as good writing, so the recommendations, below, are from far-ranging categories.

Fantasy readers: If you've never read Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman (it's one I'd missed until now), and you've liked Gaiman's other books, you'll love this one.


Historical fiction fans: Just Deceits, set in the period right after the American revolution, is a page-turner of a courtroom drama, starring some characters you'll remember from history class. 


Sci-fi fans: Check out The Ptorrigan Lode, a sci-fi novella by the author of the cult classic, Pandora's Genes, that will keep you at the edge of your seat. 


Happy reading.

Anita


----------



## leejordan (Mar 12, 2012)

A Gardener's Tale

I'm loving this book. Very unique.


----------



## L. T. Fawkes (Mar 10, 2012)

_Lawyers, Guns and Money_ by J. D. Rhodes. Mystery. Tight construction, well-developed characters, well-written, very good story.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I love this series, I'm currently reading the last one, The Shattered Vine.


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

I just finished reading Wool by Hugh Howey. This is an absolutely fabulous book which kept me reading too far into the night.


----------



## moby4444 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm currently reading a very good historical fiction title. It's *Destiny Comes On The Wind - The Legend Of Opechancanough* by James A. Wright.

I'm up to Chapter 6, and so far it's a fascinating read. It seems that the author is a direct descendent of the title character and so has done a considerable amount of research. He uses real events and historical references to make the book both realistic and believable while utilizing good characters to make it entertaining. If you're a fan of either historical fiction in general, or Native American fiction in particular, I can recommend this one. One caveat, be prepared for a long read. It could easily have been released as a series, (It's that long!), but some people do feel cheated to have to buy the next, and the next to finish the story.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Paco: The Cat Who Meowed in Space (Kindle Single) by Homer Hickam, who wrote _Rocket Boys_, the basis for the movie "October Sky." The Kindle Short includes some fascinating tidbits about the space program, and a touching story of Hickam's beloved cat, Paco.


----------



## Jedidiah (Mar 7, 2012)

Just finished Martuk...the Holy. Very good book. Check out my review at: 
http://www.amazon.com/review/R27D1B6JF4VBGE/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B007HPQPV4&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=


----------



## ajfastkicks (Feb 1, 2012)

My .02 cents....Creature Kid Volume 1 pretty good read I believe the next installment comes out in April.

http://www.amazon.com/Creature-Kid-Volume-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B006SD3L7M/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332171039&sr=1-1


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

This one starts off a little bleak, but _Into the Free_ turns out to be a wonderful story about personal growth and uncovering the truth. The next book from this author is an auto-buy for me:


----------



## Matthew Lee Adams (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm working my way through Patricia Briggs's "Mercy Thompson" series.

"Moon Called" was simply a great piece of storytelling - economical considering how much world Briggs packs into her novel, a continuous fast pace, a full roster of developed characters (something I don't get to see as often as I wish), multiple threads that tie closely together without sidetracking, a main character who feels believable and mature, and a general confident feel to the writing.

I mentioned in another thread I feel embarrassed to have finally picked up Briggs's work after hearing about her off an on for several years.

I'd highly recommend her to anyone who likes action urban fantasy.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Puzzlebook: 20 Easter Puzzle Quizzes (color and interactive!) by the Grabarchuk Family. If you've enjoyed the other Puzzlebooks, you should like this one - if anything, the puzzles are more diverse and are even more challenging. It's for the Kindle Fire and e-ink Kindles.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

So far this month I've finished and really enjoyed THE PARIS WIFE by Paula McLain and IS EVERYONE HANGING OUT WITHOUT ME? by Mindy Kaling:


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I recently finished reading Switched, and have just started on the second book. It's not at all what I thought seeing as it's about trolls but it's a cute fantasy/love story.

Switched (Trylle Trilogy)


----------



## KMenozzi (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm currently reading this book 

and it's so good I feel compelled to share it already.

In the interest of full disclosure I should say that I know the author - we've been "online" friends for some time now, and he attended my book launch in London in 2010 - but this book has had me literally in tears time and again (but in a good way). There's a melancholy in his writing which just reaches out and gently grasps the reader - and it's not a feeling easily shaken. Wonderful!

Unfortunately, the publisher has set the price pretty high - $12.99 - but if you find yourself in a position to splurge, and you're interested in stories about obsession and loss and even the exploration of the Antarctic, you'll likely find it money well _invested_, rather than spent.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A new Kindle Single by Joshua Hammer: The Kalinka Affair: A Father's Hunt for His Daughter's Killer (Kindle Single)



It was a spellbinding account of a man's thirty-year crusade to find justice for his murdered teenage daughter. It was a big story in Europe, but probably never made any U.S. newspapers.


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

Anthony Neil Smith's `All The Young Warriors' is a little like one of those bullets that leaves a small wound on entry and exits the body to leave a gaping hole. Opening with small town events it expands to deal with war, world politics and piracy and doesn't miss a beat along the way, making this a novel worthy of a place on the shelves of noir fans on the one hand and of an airport lounge on the other. Any justice and it might even make it to the DVD shelves somewhere along the line.
In order to create the pull needed to get you in, a strong opening is required and Smith does this like he's the world's strongest man.
He sits two cops in a car. It's snowing and there's not much happening. A car drives past erratically and the cops go in to investigate. All should be sweet and smooth. The lady cop, pregnant by one of her colleagues (Bleeker), goes along against her better judgement. Turns out they've stumbled into two young Somalians (Jibriil and Adem) off to fight for their homeland. One of them, slightly crazy and fuelled by his commitment to the cause , pulls out his gun and starts firing. It's the end of Holm and Poulson and the end of Bleeker's chance at fatherhood.
This is so well written that it instilled in me a powerful sense of the need for justice. Jibriil, the man responsible , had to pay. Had to be tracked down. Needed sorting out for good.
Fortunately for me, Bleeker happened to agree with those sentiments. It became all he had to live for.
Out of need, Bleeker teams up with Adem's father, ex-gangster and reformed hard-man, a man who set himself on the path of the straight and narrow so that his son might follow along.
Here is a buddy team that's perfect for the ride. They conflict in their religion, culture, status and motivations in a way that means there's always an edge to what they do. On the other hand, they have enough in common to cement their relationship, enough to make me care how things panned out.
Jibrill and Adem provide another buddy team. They also have conflicts, but the only cement they have is history. When they reach Somalia - a madly hot, anarchic place - the two switch roles. Jibriil finds himself in his element, Adem like a fish out of water.
The first half of the book has a hell of a pace, the action moving swiftly on, yet all the while there's an undercurrent of thoughtfulness, ideas that need to digested no matter how unpalatable.
Just before the mid-point, things settle for a while. Smith centres the action by immobilising Adem and Bleeker in different ways - one wrapped in bandages like a mummy, the other hiding away in his ice-fishing hut.
It's almost like the story has formed a chrysalis for a while.
When it emerges, it is as a new and wonderful creature.
Adem finds himself using his skills to become a negotiator for Somalian pirates and takes us into that bigger world I mentioned at the beginning. However the book was to pan out from that point, the gaping hole in someone's back was inevitable.
Not only did I really enjoy this one, I was very impressed by the writing. Crisp and sharp from beginning to end it paints pictures that are vivid without over-describing at any point. The horror of situations is real and very immediate. Smith had me right in the middle of the action one minute then taking me further back to soak up the view from a new perspective the next.
The contrasts are huge right through, from hot to cold through black to white. They do the job tremendously well.
I don't know how much research was done for this. It's not easy to tell. I did come out of the other end feeling like I knew more about what happens in the world than when I went in. I also came out fully satisfied.
It's a great piece of work from the off and should go down as a must buy if you've not done so already.
Marvellous.


----------



## glennlangohr (Nov 15, 2011)

Great book recommendations. Many reminders of some of my favorites. But, where is Lee Childs? Great books, fantastic charater desription and pulse pounding page turning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glenn--

Lee Child comes up often in the Book Corner, and no doubt if you went through the various monthy "Books Recommended" threads far enough back, you'd find a Lee Child or two as new ones come out.  This thread tends to be a quick recommendations of what members are reading right now.  (I'm a big Lee Childs fan, too!)

Betsy


----------



## KMenozzi (Jan 8, 2012)

I finished reading  last week. I feel absolutely justified in recommending it. I wrote a review which is posted on the UK site as well as Goodreads and my own website. When the book is available in the US, I'll be sharing the review on Amazon in the US too.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Matthew Lee Adams said:


> I'm working my way through Patricia Briggs's "Mercy Thompson" series.
> 
> "Moon Called" was simply a great piece of storytelling - economical considering how much world Briggs packs into her novel, a continuous fast pace, a full roster of developed characters (something I don't get to see as often as I wish), multiple threads that tie closely together without sidetracking, a main character who feels believable and mature, and a general confident feel to the writing.
> 
> ...


I second this recommendation. Like you, I had never read anything by Briggs, despite having heard good things. I whipped right through this entire series to date last year, LOVED them.


----------



## CarlPurdon (Sep 7, 2011)

It has been a long time since I've read a book as good as "Since Tomorrow" by Morgan Nyberg. It's been months and I still can't get the characters out of my head.

http://www.amazon.com/Since-Tomorrow-ebook/dp/B005BCOE7W


----------



## Jedidiah (Mar 7, 2012)

> Lee Child comes up often in the Book Corner, and no doubt if you went through the various monthy "Books Recommended" threads far enough back, you'd find a Lee Child or two as new ones come out. This thread tends to be a quick recommendations of what members are reading right now. (I'm a big Lee Childs fan, too!)


I love Jack Reacher! I had to start a few new books because I was burning through the series so fast I started to get anxiety about running out of books to read. I don't want it to end!


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

I just finished reading "Better Off Without Him":



What a hoot! I'm a Jersey girl through and through, and I recognized a lot of the locations she mentioned (and her protag lives in Westfield, and I know *exactly* where that is - used to wander through a lot (homes there really are beautiful), and used to go to that park with the pretty fountain in it a lot too.

Yeah, I guess you could say I loved the book.  Jersey humor is so just my style - and BTW, the cover art is quite appropriate for this fantastic and funny story.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished this book by Benjamin Rubenstein: TWICE: How I Became a Cancer-Slaying Super Man Before I Turned 21

It's the author's story of one of the most incredible struggles against a killer disease that I've ever read. I'm still kind of shell-shocked by his ordeals against two different cancers. It's a truly inspirational story.


----------

